# Pics from Pittsburgh PA big storm...2/6/10



## G.M.Landscaping

It started with about 20" in the first day. Added another 10+ over the next couple days.

The lil toyota plowed like a champ.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping




----------



## G.M.Landscaping

This is how most of the entrances of driveways looked. 4' deep snow









A funny I seen.


----------



## deere615

Nice pics! Picture of the car is awesome. I was thinking about you hoping you didnt have anymore electrical issues! 

I bet that lil toyota was nice for pounding through those wals at the begining of drives. My truck was tight getting into some drives that had already been shoveled once and there was 2 huge piles of snow on either side of the entrance


----------



## Quality SR

Nice pictures. That is alot of snow, it looked like fun.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Some more:


----------



## Banksy

That little Yota does a nice job.


----------



## deere615

Do you get out and clean in front of garage doors? from the looks of it you do and I do also man was that a pain at a few of my accounts this storm...


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

deere615;1000701 said:


> Do you get out and clean in front of garage doors? from the looks of it you do and I do also man was that a pain at a few of my accounts this storm...


After the 15" mark, I hired my friend to do all my walks and any other snowblowing or shoveling. I paid him good because I didn't want to shovel anything. He rode with me on 4 of the days. I would pick him up after doing all the just plowing jobs.

It really helped when I would get stuck also.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

My poor shed. Going to have to replace it in the spring. Temp fix. The roofs are starting to colaspe around Pittsburgh according to the news.


----------



## becpropertymain

calling for another 4-6 tonight get ready again


----------



## deere615

Yikes there was a tin car port right down the street from me completely collapased. Yep winter weather advisory is 4-7 and its coming down good now!


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Backing up and slide off driveway. Me and helper dug it out and was able to back onto street. The snow was up to the window the whole left side.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

great pics man!!!!! looked like a wicked headach.


----------



## veggin psd

Thats the kind of snow they make graders for! wesport


----------



## IPLOWSNO

in the first pics i thought you had a cadillac ornament with a sweater on and when it was light it was your ram hahahaha

how do you like deep snow lol


----------



## f250man

Nice pics and great job. I hope you get some rest soon


----------



## RangerDogg

Nice small rig .Who said little trucks cant do what the big ones can.Nice plowin we havent got much here in Mass they keep missing us.But where i live near Nh boarder we are supposed to get some around 5-8 SWEET.I have always like toyotas.


----------



## deere615

GM I got stuck almost the same way- same side but a steeper drive and towards the top that was about 11 sat night call my dad to bring the other truck and yank me out. I give you credit for digging out it sucks. The first time I got stuck saturday afternoon it took about an hour of digging and rockin.

Also its crazy I got all kinds of pics but when I get stuck the last thing I want to do is take pictures because I am so frustrated. I wish I did take some though...


----------



## murraysnow

looks good we go hammered here in philly


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

IPLOWSNO;1002428 said:


> in the first pics i thought you had a cadillac ornament with a sweater on and when it was light it was your ram hahahaha
> 
> how do you like deep snow lol


You crack me up. Maybe after plowing for 24 hours straight it might look like an ornament with a sweater.

Plowing the deep snow was interesting with a little truck. The biggest problem was getting the first initial pass on driveways that were 20+ deep already, and with the entrances plowed in from the borough. Once that was done that weren't bad.

With all this extra snow we've been getting, there's no more places to push it to. I've had to plow 10 of the last 12 days.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

i crack myself up sometimes,

it turns into work real quick doesn't it, now ya know why we country boys plow everything, close up quick on ya, it's always good to know what kind of snow your dealing with too as far as if ya leave it sit a minute will it be like concrete lol,

my place is starting to resemble a ski resort, its all white and plowed perfectly lol, i even raked lines in it ,


----------



## deere615

yep I think 10 outta the last 12 is right where I am also, alot of drives and lots I really have no more room...


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Some plowing damage. A-frame holes' ripped apart. Welded in a sleeve. Thinking that's what caused 2 rams to break. Really put a beating on the plow and truck this storm. Dealer had rams in stock. Back on the road in a couple hours.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Too bad about your plow damage. Looks like you guys made some good money though.


----------



## fireboy5722

Damn that sucks you could send some of that up this way(williamsport pa) lycoming county. we only had two plowable storms up here.


----------



## deere615

thats great you were able to get it fixed fast. They are "saying" a decent storm is heading our way beging of next week!


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

deere615;1005620 said:


> thats great you were able to get it fixed fast. They are "saying" a decent storm is heading our way beging of next week!


I haven't heard any amounts yet? Maybe some of this snow might melt a little by then.

It's all turning into heavy packed snow now.


----------



## Cutter1

saw the red yota in pitcairn yesterday while I was hauling my skidloader.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Cutter1;1008240 said:


> saw the red yota in pitcairn yesterday while I was hauling my skidloader.


Yep, that would of been me. I didn't notice any of your Leisure Time trucks. Are all your trucks white?

I thought I seen one last week on Penn ave near Oakland thou?


----------



## Cutter1

mine are all red. i never venture down towards oakland, all my plowing is in the murrysville area.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Damn, I was way off.Haha. I could of swore you had white trucks. Does your Logo look like a wave at least? Post a pic of one of your trucks.

Did you ever hear of G&G landscaping? That used to be my company. I rented a garage on sardis road next to Steve's auto repair.


----------



## Cutter1

I do remember seeing those trucks on sardis. I actually grew up on Sardis rd. Yes my trucks have a wave logo. I will have to post some pics. Actually have some pics on lawnsite of my shop I think I will try to find them


----------



## deere615

BTW saw this today and it reminded me of you
http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/1611038852.html


----------



## diesellandscape

Pittsburgh's alive! lol. That snow really beat everything up. Iworked a good 100 hours in the 1st week. worked all last week hauling snow between storms. I hope its done for the year, i"m ready to mow. Hey cutter, i did one of your accounts Dr. Patel on trafford rd. That driveways was a pita after the 1st storm. His wife kept calling me during the 2nd storm but i told her for the time being my resid. accounts were on hold.


----------



## Cutter1

Patel?? Never heard of them. Not one of mine....I am down to one residential and loving it.


----------



## diesellandscape

you cut their grass. Its the huge white house on trafford rd.
anywhats, I've seen you guys with a bark blower. I need prices on what you'd charge to blow 60-70 yards of double choc.


----------



## Cutter1

I don't cut that one. I know which one you are talking about, never did that one. Think ieni cuts it. Red use to do it. Call my office, I will go over some numbers for you for mulch blowing. That I do have.  724 327-4777


----------



## diesellandscape

i like the message.
need to change mine to that.


----------



## Cutter1

lol.....reached my breaking point. Should of heard my voicemail. In between storms, my wife went into labor. My secertary will call you tomorrow morning


----------



## Cutter1

I had probably150 calls after that first storm hit.


----------



## diesellandscape

Congrats on the baby!

During the storm (just the 1st half) I had gotten 65 e-mails, 32 contacts forms, and well over 100 phone calls. Started off with 40hrs straight, then 4hr sleep peroids from there on out. Ran 2 trucks. The residential end of things, everyone wanted plowed within 10 mins of them calling me and having to break it down 100 times wore my customer service skills to almost nothing. I really hope thursdays the last storm.


----------



## diesellandscape

I'm trying to get my bids & contracts out so i know just how the summer seasons going to go. I still have to finalize a small company buy-out out your way in murrysville. I'm really hoping the snows over... oh if you ever have accounts you'd like to get rid of let me know (murrysville has been few and far between since my partner dropped accounts 4 years ago during the rt 22 nightmare)


----------



## Cutter1

I'm spent. Trucks are beat, I'm exausted. Thank you on the baby. That was stressful, sitting at hospital while it was snowing. Everything else doesn't mean anything after you see a new baby. Trying to get ready for spring, have trailers, mowers, hand held stuff everywhere. My shop looks like a bomb hit it. I was taking apart trailers when the first storm hit, they are still sitting there. Had to put 6 cutting edges on yesterday. Three trips to New Castle to get dump truck fixed. Dodge towed twice. Need my new plow welded. I've had it. People are so rude and inconsiderate. Your everybodies best friend when there is 30 inches on the ground. Plow when there is 3 to 5 and they won't pay. Love it!!


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Cutter1;1010953 said:


> Patel?? Never heard of them. Not one of mine....I am down to one residential and loving it.


Do you have a customer named Jane Hershfield on Rizzi drive?


----------



## Cutter1

pm sent gm........


----------



## dealer374

G.M.Landscaping;1000551 said:


> It started with about 20" in the first day. Added another 10+ over the next couple days.
> 
> The lil toyota plowed like a champ.


The rebuilt Taco looks good in action!!


----------



## dealer374

8 x 10 or 14? I have the 8x14 barn style roof instead of the hamlet. Worried the same thing might happen to me. How much snow was on top when it collapsed in?



G.M.Landscaping;1000831 said:


> My poor shed. Going to have to replace it in the spring. Temp fix. The roofs are starting to colaspe around Pittsburgh according to the news.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

dealer374;1014419 said:


> 8 x 10 or 14? I have the 8x14 barn style roof instead of the hamlet. Worried the same thing might happen to me. How much snow was on top when it collapsed in?


It had 12" on it. It was a 10x12.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Tried to plow out my entrance to a garage I rent behind a house. All the neighbors piled their snow in front of the entrance. Got stuck and got pulled out. Gave up.


----------



## garyparr8

you do good work and you and that toyota certainly push a lot of snow!


----------



## deere615

Thats almost exactly how I got stuck on the saturaday night after our forst big storm, It didnt look like much but I was in good-took me going in reverse and my dad giving a few good tugs to get out


----------



## Lawn Rover

lol, dude, you are a trooper! So is your Toyota. Bang up job on the plowing and getting the drives back to black. Sweet azz pics and nice sequencing from start to finish, thank's for sharing. I must say though, regarding your shed, "you shoulda known better"! What were you thinking? You know how heavy that shiz is from shoveling, imagine the weight per sqaure foot on the roof of aluminum. Anyway, "Kudos"!


----------

